# Hi from Mississippi Gulf Coast & a strange first experience



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## deerslayer8153 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello from Meridian!

Just a 2nd year bee haver/keeper!


----------



## sgoodgame (Apr 18, 2016)

Welcome from north Mississippi. I have yet to actually find my queen, so I am jealous that you saw yours... even if outside the hive!


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

your first experience sounds about right, not as expected... welcome.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Welcome! I've known some good people hailing from Mississippi.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource from west AL.


----------

